# I Need A Breeding Chart



## PRF_Stone (May 27, 2013)

I need a chart to keep up with percentage of purity chart for breeding. Any sites, Suggestions?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I think I saw one on Rob's site once....you'll have to explore. Even if you don't find it, this site holds pure gold for any breeder of poultry:

http://bloslspoutlryfarm.tripod.com/


----------



## PRF_Stone (May 27, 2013)

Thanks! Hope to find one on there! Great help I needed


----------

